# Europe Reviews, November 2007



## Keitht (Nov 2, 2007)

Pantglas Owners Club, Wales

Review by Eve Annick

Club Caronte, Spain

Review by James R. & Geraldine Y Hollabaugh

Barnsdale Country Club

Review by Jonathan & Dorey Larsen


----------



## Keitht (Nov 9, 2007)

Macdonald Villacana Resort, Spain

Club la Costa at Marina del Sol, Spain

Reviews by Barbara Veirs


----------



## Keitht (Nov 11, 2007)

Village Holiday Club, Crete, Greece

Grand Leoniki, Crete, Greece

Reviews by William W Hankins


----------

